# Baby possum wont go away..



## Redneck (Apr 16, 2010)

What should I do with it? I came home it was sitting on my porch.. Its a baby.. It looks like it has a cold.. Its dragging its right rear leg..

Should I try to nurse it? Should I put it down? 

Here are some pictures.. I honestly don't know if its suffering.. 

If you look close.. You can see what looks to be eye boogers.. For lack of better words.. Slight runny nose.. Which makes me think he/she has a cold..












Here is the leg that he/she is dragging..







Did the momma ditch him/her because of the cold and limp leg? What should I do with it?

It wont go away.. I put it in the yard to get it to go away and it ended up at the bottom of the steps again..


----------



## ZergFront (Apr 17, 2010)

Do you have any wildlife rehabilitators around? Give one a call and see if they'll take it.


----------



## Redneck (Apr 17, 2010)

I actually just googled that a realized I could do that.. My sister came and picked it up she is going to take care of it for tonight.. She is going to be taking care of it now.. It was a cute little thing!


----------



## Edd Eskimo (Apr 17, 2010)

Just watch out for MONSTEROUS sized ticks...also watch out for rabies even it doesn't look like it, they may still have diseases...Best of Luck...I got rid of my possum because they begin to get temperamental even if I raised it since it was a baby...


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Apr 17, 2010)

Edd Eskimo said:


> Just watch out for MONSTEROUS sized ticks...also watch out for rabies even it doesn't look like it, they may still have diseases...Best of Luck...I got rid of my possum because they begin to get temperamental even if I raised it since it was a baby...


I wouldn't worry about rabies. I've read those are very rare in opossums. Other potential diseases, however, I dunno.


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 17, 2010)

I remember reading a story where somebody took care of a baby and one day it just wandered off.  They aren't a social species so you don't have to worry about it depending on you to take care of it later, I think instinct takes over later and they go do their thing.  I'd worry about a broken leg though.


----------



## Redneck (Apr 17, 2010)

Well I just got off the phone with my sister asking her about it.. She said it has drank alot of water.. Eating strawberrys.. Banannas.. And alot of water.. Wait I said that.. 

She said in the morning she is going to take it to some vet she uses.. Get the leg looked at.. Then she is going to talk to them about a wildlife rehabilitator.. 

So.. Thats all there is on it from my point.. I will let yall know how it fairs..


----------



## Teal (Apr 17, 2010)

*Aww, what a cutie!

That's great of your sister for gettin it looked after  *


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 17, 2010)

they are freakishly tough and good healers.  i bet it would have been fine w/o getting picked up


i read a study and it basically found the average adult opossum has healed like ~13 broken bones already.  one old one had 40+ healed broken bones, including a pretty wicked looking back fracture

crazy little marsupials

cute pics


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 17, 2010)

'possums don't get the respect they deserve! For one thing they are the only North American marsupial. That alone makes them sort of special. Plus they are amazingly adaptive, rabies resistant, have more teeth than any other mammal, are comical to look at, and have telepathic abilities that enable them to communicate with all other species, including man.

Okay, part of that statement is sort of inaccurate, I just added it to be ornery and to see if y'all were paying attention. If you read it and thought "That's the stupidest claim I've ever seen anybody make about 'possums!", you would be correct, give yourself a pat on the back!
The truth is, 'possums have more teeth than any _land_ mammal.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 17, 2010)

Props to you and your sister.

Love these little guys- such characters! We used to have one who sat on the porch we'd feed. I was around 14 and going through a ghetto phase, so I named him "Homie O". God I'm awesome.


----------



## Shell (Apr 17, 2010)

hairmetalspider said:


> Props to you and your sister.
> 
> Love these little guys- such characters! We used to have one who sat on the porch we'd feed. I was around 14 and going through a ghetto phase, so I named him "Homie O". God I'm awesome.


haha. One of my first boyfriends had a cat named "Homie." He wasn't even remotely ghetto (the bf that is, the cat kinda was.)

Back on topic though, I agree. It's great to see you and your sister trying to help the cute little guy


----------



## wayne the pain (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice one for helping the little guy out :clap:


----------



## Thoth (Apr 18, 2010)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> 'possums don't get the respect they deserve! For one thing they are the only North American marsupial. That alone makes them sort of special. Plus they are amazingly adaptive, rabies resistant, have more teeth than any other mammal, are comical to look at, and have telepathic abilities that enable them to communicate with all other species, including man.
> 
> Okay, part of that statement is sort of inaccurate, I just added it to be ornery and to see if y'all were paying attention. If you read it and thought "That's the stupidest claim I've ever seen anybody make about 'possums!", you would be correct, give yourself a pat on the back!
> The truth is, 'possums have more teeth than any _land_ mammal.


Plus grinners make decent eating and you can get beer money with their pelts.


----------



## deathwing (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh... Tim should not get near Thoth...


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 18, 2010)

Good to hear that your sister is taking it to the vet. Hope all end well for the little fellow.


----------



## Redneck (Apr 18, 2010)

Alright.. I just wanted to update everyone.. My sister took it to some emergancy vet place.. 

They got it rehydrated & fed...

They put it under to x-ray the leg.. It is going heal up just fine.. Yay..

The vertranarian is going to keep the little critter with them.. Make sure it gets better..

They are going to keep it untill it gets better..  

Then when it gets better we are going to take it out & release it down by the river..


----------



## Shell (Apr 18, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Alright.. I just wanted to update everyone.. My sister took it to some emergancy vet place..
> 
> They got it rehydrated & fed...
> 
> ...


Great to hear that the little guy is going to be ok


----------



## mouse (Apr 19, 2010)

almost makes me want one. but in cali a lot of critters are illegal, and with my luck a possum would be one of them.


----------



## Teal (Apr 19, 2010)

*Everything is illegal to keep in Ca.. trust me, I've tried! LOL

Glad to hear the lil one is well on his way to being mended! *


----------



## mouse (Apr 19, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Everything is illegal to keep in Ca.. trust me, I've tried! LOL
> 
> Glad to hear the lil one is well on his way to being mended! *


tell me, the oh so dangerous gerbil


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 21, 2010)

I would be glad to take the little opossum. I have reared several raccoons, skunk, opossum, ground hogs, squirrels, wild rabbits, etc. It has kind have became a hobby for me. Anyway, they do make splendid pets, comparable to a cat if you work with them enough. They are quite intelligent as well


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Apr 21, 2010)

that's great news.  I cared for three of them when I was a girl.  Had them about six months and then found a forest ranger who took them from there so that they could be released back into the wild (mother had them in my house in Cali, but she was removed and babies found later).
They are so cute, and fun!  Glad you got her taken care of!:clap::clap:


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 24, 2010)

That's great to hear that it gonna be alright with the update!!!


----------



## LeilaNami (May 4, 2010)

we've got our own opossum hanging around our porch.  He likes to eat the millions of crane flies that hang around the light.  He's about football size and very cute.


----------



## pwilson5 (May 4, 2010)

Orchid said:


> that's great news.  I cared for three of them *when I was a girl*.
> They are so cute, and fun!  Glad you got her taken care of!:clap::clap:


so you are now a dude? lol


----------



## J.huff23 (May 4, 2010)

>Edit

Cute little possum. I once caught a big possum in a box trap. When I found her, she was giving birth. Really neat thing to watch. Afterwards I (carefully) propped the lid open and left her. She wandered off with her babies eventually.


----------

